# Can any epson printer be used for dye sublimation??



## suka fish

hi all,

just a quick question, can any printer eg, Epson Stylus TX710W be used for dye sublimation? with dye sub inks and paper of course? Just saw one advertised for a good price and would like to put it to use if possible!!


----------



## charles95405

I am not familiar with that printer but whether it can be used for sublimation will depend if ink carts with dye sub ink is available.


----------



## engraver68

Hi, Sorry to jump in but I have been looking around for my next printer also. Wanted to know the same thing on epson 9500 and epson 1100. If I could find the refill carts for the printer. Can it be used for sublimation? I'm useing a C88 now and want to change to the refill carts but, I want to something that will print lager paper. Just trying to have a game plan to move forward.

Thanks


----------



## mr300s

hope I can post this here cobra has the high temp ink that you need . I just bought the 1100 already with the ciss in place and I love it so far..... Richard at cobra is a great guy to deal with. Hope this help you out.


----------



## engraver68

Thanks Is there a link for them some where? High temp ink? I was just think of the empty cart to fill with sub ink maybe it the same.
Suka Fish sorry you just had on your mind the samething I have. Looking for a good price on a printer


----------



## BillyV

I reseached printers before purchasing our and the Ricoh printers seamed to be the best.


----------



## mr300s

engraver68 said:


> Thanks Is there a link for them some where? High temp ink? I was just think of the empty cart to fill with sub ink maybe it the same.
> Suka Fish sorry you just had on your mind the samething I have. Looking for a good price on a printer


Here you go and I have no connection with him other then a buyer and all I can say is he is great to deal with


Cobra Ink Systems Ink Page


----------



## charles95405

I looked at Cobra website and I do not think they are selling sublimation ink...Before I would buy, I would call and see. If they are selling sublimation ink for the desktop printers...Sawgrass will soon shut them down as they would be infringing on the sawgrass patent.


----------



## engraver68

You are correct I looked also. They are the same company from ebay I have been looking at the refill carts for the C88. Maybe for now that is the way I'll go until business picks up and makes me need a larger printer. Because even if I could print larger then the 8.5 x 14 which the C88 can print, my press is only 15 x 15. 
Thanks


----------



## mr300s

This is an email from Richard at Cobram and from what I have read I think there is something about the ink for epson that sawgrass cant do anything about?



> Yes the high temp ink is the same as the Sublimation ink I just renamed it, due to "rights's issues"
> Thanks Richard


----------



## charles95405

This is going to get interesting I think


----------



## engraver68

Mr300s are you using this ink on poly coated items?


----------



## markityourself

I've used the Cobra High Temp ink for dye sub and it worked fine. However, I'm new to this and have never used anything else, so I can't speak to the quality compared to the expensive sawgrass ink.

Has anyone done a comparison or has anyone with a trained/experienced eye looked at the two side-by-side?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## mr300s

charles95405 said:


> This is going to get interesting I think


I have done a couple shirts and mouse pads thats all so far but I am using the pigment ink


----------



## 73eyes

Would you be able to install a CIS on something like an Epson 1400, then just load the ink supply with dye sub ink? Or, I also see CIS systems specifically for dye sub. 

What if a fellow wanted to be able to print dye sub transfers on his epson 1400 but also print screen printing positives... would the dye sub ink be ok for that ?


----------



## blackshirts.com

mr300s said:


> I have done a couple shirts and mouse pads thats all so far
> 
> View attachment 13057


Shirt looks good, what material is the shirt and what brand of transfer paper you're using?
Just purchased an Epson work force 1100 and will try doing sublimation.


----------



## charles95405

Matt...even if you could...don't because the sublimation ink is so expensive...probably 3-4 x difference. Plus if you switch ink, you have to purge the system of the old ink which just wastes ink...not a good idea at all


----------



## mr300s

JPSS paper and Anvil 100 % pre shrunk cotton shirt used same on mousepad

Although new at this I have to agree with Charles I think that is why many folks have two printers each one with a different ink system


----------



## veedub3

mr300s said:


> JPSS paper and Anvil 100 % pre shrunk cotton shirt used same on mousepad
> 
> Although new at this I have to agree with Charles I think that is why many folks have two printers each one with a different ink system


Sublimation does not work on Cotton only on polyester. How is this sublimation ink?


----------



## mr300s

veedub3 said:


> Sublimation does not work on Cotton only on polyester. How is this sublimation ink?


I never said I was using sublimation ink I am using the pigment ink as I posted in the beginning sorry if there was some confusion...


----------



## veedub3

Maybe I misunderstood but I thought you posted an email from the company saying it was sublimation ink they just call it something else. 
Katrina


----------



## mr300s

veedub3 said:


> Maybe I misunderstood but I thought you posted an email from the company saying it was sublimation ink they just call it something else.
> Katrina


Yes correct, but after someone asked if they carried it and I said yes they do but they call it high temp ink...


----------



## charles95405

I had a conversation with the company and they DID tell me their high temp ink was actually sublimation ink!

I am satisfied with my sawgrass sublijet, GX7000 and end product


----------



## veedub3

So Mr300 you are using their High temp ink on 100% cotton or is it a different ink you are using?


----------



## mr300s

charles95405 said:


> I had a conversation with the company and they DID tell me their high temp ink was actually sublimation ink!
> 
> I am satisfied with my sawgrass sublijet, GX7000 and end product


I am using the pigment ink after the owner of the cobra systems replied to my question. Sorry if this was confusing...

 


> Bill,
> 
> If you are doing T-shirts I would reccommend pigment ink, the high temp won't do a good job for photos. The 1100 is the most popular with our commercial T-shirt manufactures. I can ship it out today if you decide to order. The tanks do come on the side full of ink ready to go.
> Richard


----------



## GCharb

Hello all!

About to order one of those Cobra Ink Epson 1100 with CIS.

Am I to believe that the $279.00 model is actually a sublimation printer and that they sell sublimation ink at $19.00 for 100ml(4oz)?

If so, has anyone bought one and tried to sublimate with it?

Gilles


----------



## mgparrish

charles95405 said:


> I looked at Cobra website and I do not think they are selling sublimation ink...Before I would buy, I would call and see. If they are selling sublimation ink for the desktop printers...Sawgrass will soon shut them down as they would be infringing on the sawgrass patent.


Charles,

Be assured those are sublimation inks.

It's not common knowledge but the patent you refer to is not being infringed by anyone selling sublimation inks for **piezo** ink jet.

The "genie was let out of the bottle" as a result of the TOG "Markman" ruling.

See the attached pdf.

http://www.mgparrish.com/17711722614.pdf


Of course Sawgrass can still sue and harrass ink vendors, however, as the patent they have is valid for what it **really** was designed for, but then again it is not necessary to "shield" sublimation dyes from heat **during or before** printing in a piezo printer since piezo printers use electrical charge and not heat to transport ink. 

So those that are wise are not putting any agents in sublimation inks that "shield" the sub dye particles from heat during the ink transport process ... it isn't necessary on a piezo.

TOG won the Markman hearing and settled out of court with Sawgrass and Sawgrass paid them (TOG) very large $$$$ with the condition they no longer sell sublimation ink. For TOG winning the lawsuit was the "nuclear" option to TOG, so Sawgrass bought out their business. Sawgrass had to buy off TOG because the floodgate to cheap inks was about to open. However, the "recipe" is in the public record. 

Michael


----------



## conde tech

If you want an Espon printer for sublimation, check out the R1900, 1400, 4880 and 7900.




suka fish said:


> hi all,
> 
> just a quick question, can any printer eg, Epson Stylus TX710W be used for dye sublimation? with dye sub inks and paper of course? Just saw one advertised for a good price and would like to put it to use if possible!!


----------



## mgparrish

conde tech said:


> If you want an Espon printer for sublimation, check out the R1900, 1400, 4880 and 7900.


Add to your list the WF1100. It's only 4 color and costs less.


----------



## theexosphere

Is the epson artisan 710 sublimation compatible?


----------



## alrozac

OK, now I am really confused. It was my understanding that you could only use sub inks with poly but I am reading here that this hot ink can be used on cotton and it is the same as sub ink. So can you use sub ink on cotton or not?????


----------



## GordonM

It's best to start new threads rather than bump old ones.

To answer your question, sublimation needs polyester shirts. Any additive for use with cotton is a stop-gap. While the concept has some value for items that are not washed, that's not practical for shirts and other apparel.


----------



## mgparrish

alrozac said:


> OK, now I am really confused. It was my understanding that you could only use sub inks with poly but I am reading here that this hot ink can be used on cotton and it is the same as sub ink. So can you use sub ink on cotton or not?????


Not sure what you mean by "hot ink".

3 Kinds of inks basically for desktop Epsons.

1. Dye ink. Not to be confused with sublimation inks. These are for paper printing. No good for any kind of transfer. These can be stock in the printer or refills thru 3rd party.

2. Pigment inks. Good for paper printing and inkjet transfers onto "tshirt transfer paper". This is a different kind of transfer, it is basically a heat applied sticker. These can be applied to most any garment. These can be stock in the printer or refills thru 3rd party.

3. Dye sublimation inks. These are for heat transfer sublimation, currently Epson does not offer these stock with the printer, they are only available thru 3rd parties. When the sub dye transfers no "sticker" backing is required, only the sublimation dyes transfer, and then only onto polyester or polymer type surfaces. *Does not work on cotton it will wash out and doesn't look good initially*.

Be extra careful not to confuse "dye" inks with "dye sublimation" inks. Both are sold after market for Epson desktop printers.


----------



## screeningdude

Yes. . any Epson Printer can be used with Sublimation. It is not so much the brand name, but rather the Print Head. You need a printer with a Piezzo Print Head. Epson, Mutoh, Roland all have the correct Print Head.


----------



## Techtroll

Just as a toss in I've been reading this forum for years and signned up because I am a Cobra Ink customer and they offer a discount on some items for being an active member of a fourm. Also it was time to give back.

Richard at Cobra is a straight up guy and they are always willing to answer any questions you have. 

I have added a CIS to two Epsons and then found Cobra. Opening the box, and just turning on the machine was a joy. Save yourself a lot of pain...I'm glad I do.


----------



## alrozac

the cobra ink is what is called hot ink if i am not mistaken. can this ink be used on cotton or is it the same as sub ink and can only be used on poly?


----------



## mgparrish

alrozac said:


> the cobra ink is what is called hot ink if i am not mistaken. can this ink be used on cotton or is it the same as sub ink and can only be used on poly?


Cobra's ink that were called "hi temp" .... those were sublimation inks. Those cannot be used on cotton directly.

Pigments (from Cobra and elsewhere) can be used with inkjet transfer paper on most garments.


----------



## dim116

screeningdude said:


> Yes. . any Epson Printer can be used with Sublimation. It is not so much the brand name, but rather the Print Head. You need a printer with a Piezzo Print Head. Epson, Mutoh, Roland all have the correct Print Head.


That is not totally correct. Yes you can probably put sublimation ink in any Epson printer & print with it, but you will not get the desired results unless you have the correct printer/ink printing profiles installed. You can only get these profiles for certain Epson printers (usually from the place where you buy your sublimation ink)


----------



## talia23

hey everyone, had a quick question..can i use my epson wf 2540 for sublimation or am I better off buying another.


----------



## mr300s

Sublimation you have to use high temp ink. Most come with pigment ink. You can't mix the two and really need to have a dedicated printer with high temp ink in it for sublimation. Hope this helps

I just did this with the 7010 from Cobra with the CISS


----------



## kalepo14

Techtroll said:


> Just as a toss in I've been reading this forum for years and signned up because I am a Cobra Ink customer and they offer a discount on some items for being an active member of a fourm. Also it was time to give back.
> 
> Richard at Cobra is a straight up guy and they are always willing to answer any questions you have.
> 
> I have added a CIS to two Epsons and then found Cobra. Opening the box, and just turning on the machine was a joy. Save yourself a lot of pain...I'm glad I do.


How much did your printer cost and you? worth the price and is it versatile? Thanks in advance


----------



## Isola

Hi everyone just one question, Epson wf7520 is good for t-shirt tranfer, it uses pigment ink. please I am new in this business. I already have a artisan 1430 for photos. an i want to buy another for transfers. And what paper you recommended for transfer and where to get it. Thank you all


----------



## mmoguls

Really lots of printers can be outfitted with a cis system and will print with sub ink. The issue is having a proper icc profile to print your colors accurately. I'd like to set up my Epson 2200 with sub ink to do tabloid size, but I doubt if the colors will be right when printed with the standard set up.

I have had two Ricoh printer from conde. Both failed after a year of use, they leaked internally and were ruined. Never will I buy a Ricoh product again.

I then bought a cheap epson printer from Richard at Cobra. Two years old now, still working perfectly. Support is good, his video explains the set up really well. The Icc profile is accurate enough.

Hope this helps you,

dANNY8bALL
www.SanJoseMugs.com


----------



## mgparrish

mmoguls said:


> Really lots of printers can be outfitted with a cis system and will print with sub ink. The issue is having a proper icc profile to print your colors accurately. I'd like to set up my Epson 2200 with sub ink to do tabloid size, but I doubt if the colors will be right when printed with the standard set up.
> 
> I have had two Ricoh printer from conde. Both failed after a year of use, they leaked internally and were ruined. Never will I buy a Ricoh product again.
> 
> I then bought a cheap epson printer from Richard at Cobra. Two years old now, still working perfectly. Support is good, his video explains the set up really well. The Icc profile is accurate enough.
> 
> Hope this helps you,
> 
> dANNY8bALL
> www.SanJoseMugs.com


Only inkjets with piezo heads can be used, this leaves out Canon and HP as they use heat to transport the inks thru the printhead, piezo uses electrical charge.

If heat is used the sublimation process starts prematurely in the print head since the heat causes the dye to start turning to gas even before it hits the paper. Result = clogged and damaged print heads

Ditto on Cobra


----------



## mgparrish

mmoguls said:


> Really lots of printers can be outfitted with a cis system and will print with sub ink. The issue is having a proper icc profile to print your colors accurately. I'd like to set up my Epson 2200 with sub ink to do tabloid size, but I doubt if the colors will be right when printed with the standard set up.
> 
> I have had two Ricoh printer from conde. Both failed after a year of use, they leaked internally and were ruined. Never will I buy a Ricoh product again.
> 
> I then bought a cheap epson printer from Richard at Cobra. Two years old now, still working perfectly. Support is good, his video explains the set up really well. The Icc profile is accurate enough.
> 
> Hope this helps you,
> 
> dANNY8bALL
> www.SanJoseMugs.com


 
Since you mention going with Cobra a few years back ... Most all the ICC profiles have been updated recently as they got better profiling equipment in. Suggest you check 

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began

I get great color now on a WF1100.


----------



## STARFISHTSHIRTS

mr300s said:


> I have done a couple shirts and mouse pads thats all so far but I am using the pigment ink
> 
> View attachment 13057


off topic, but I like the minelab shirts. My fav of all the machines I have used over the years.


----------



## acura2ner

Hi im postung this question here because I can't start a new thread having problems with my cell phone but I can get my hands on a Ultra Hi-Definition epson R280 Photo Printer really cheap .I been thinking about starting a sublimation business so im just wondering if I can use this printer for sublimation of course by flushing all the lines and all that please help me any sugestions will be really appreciate it thanks in advance

Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mgparrish

acura2ner said:


> Hi im postung this question here because I can't start a new thread having problems with my cell phone but I can get my hands on a Ultra Hi-Definition epson R280 Photo Printer really cheap .I been thinking about starting a sublimation business so im just wondering if I can use this printer for sublimation of course by flushing all the lines and all that please help me any sugestions will be really appreciate it thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


You can use it but the larger question is can you get a sublimation ICC and support for it?


----------



## acura2ner

How can I find that out? Where I get my sublimation ink I'm supposed? 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mgparrish

acura2ner said:


> How can I find that out? Where I get my sublimation ink I'm supposed?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


Yes, you need to check with your ink supplier if they support that printer with a sublimation profile. 

With desktop Epsons the inks are universal within a given number of colors supported by the printer.

i.e. all 4 color Epsons use the same ink base, 6 colors (1430, R280) use the same ink base, etc.


----------



## gr8image

mgparrish said:


> Yes, you need to check with your ink supplier if they support that printer with a sublimation profile.
> 
> With desktop Epsons the inks are universal within a given number of colors supported by the printer.
> 
> i.e. all 4 color Epsons use the same ink base, 6 colors (1430, R280) use the same ink base, etc.


I just picked up a Artisan 1430 fro London Drugs for $299.99 and then I installed my bulk ink system and did the waste ink mod to reroute it to external waste. If you need help getting your printer setup send me a pm. Also Epson is having a 15% sale


----------



## dilipatl

73eyes said:


> Would you be able to install a CIS on something like an Epson 1400, then just load the ink supply with dye sub ink? Or, I also see CIS systems specifically for dye sub.
> 
> What if a fellow wanted to be able to print dye sub transfers on his epson 1400 but also print screen printing positives... would the dye sub ink be ok for that ?


I have experimented with Epson L series Ink-Tank printers. Currently I am using L110 and instead of Epson supplied inks (C-M-Y-K) bottles, I purchased Dye-sub Inks from market and the printer is working great on sublimation papers. One does not have to go for costly printers, infact any of the Epson L-Series ink tank printer can be used.


----------



## beatwear

Does anyone know if the Epson Photo R2000 can be used with sublimation inks?


----------

